# One Direction Personality Types



## Madi Davis

I was just thinking...

Harry Styles: ISFJ (possibly INFJ)
Zayn Malik: (IxFP)
Liam Payne: ENTP
Louis Tomlinson: ESFP
Niall Horan: ESTP

Any thoughts?


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Haha, I agree


----------



## VivaLaVida44

Umm, I don't know them all that well but I know that Harry isn't IxFJ.
Harry: ESTP
Zayn: xNxx
Liam: INFP
Louis: ESFP
Niall: ESFP


----------

